
Show HN: FormulaDesk – powertools for Excel - garethhayter
https://www.formuladesk.com
======
garethhayter
Hi. I'm Gareth, the creator of FormulaDesk. It's like ReSharper for Excel -
adding useful features that should've been part of the product anyway. All
feedback is welcome.

Please let me know how it can be improved - let me know your
ideas/suggestions/advice.

------
kevinsimper
Looks like a cool project, but don't know how many own HN uses Excel to that
degree. I think a video showing functionality would be great however showing
functionality :)

~~~
garethhayter
@kevinsimper: Thanks, that's a good idea. I'll see what I can do.

